# Ein Bild auf viele kleine Bilder



## hefeweizen (28. April 2009)

Hi,
ich suche ein Programm wo man ein bild auf viele kleine bilder abspeichern kann. 
Kurz gesagt ich will dann mehere Bilder auf meinem Pc haben die zusammen gesteckt wieder eins ergeben. Aber nicht das Mosaik mässig. Ich will es dann im fotoladen entwickeln lassen
danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## akrite (1. Mai 2009)

zugegeben, beide Sätze sind ein wenig gegenläufig  Was Du suchst, nennt sich Kontaktabzug und geht über die Thumbnail-funktion in IrfanView:

Datei
Thumbnails (T)
Ordner auswählen in dem die Bilder sind
Bilder markieren
Rechte-Maus-Taste > Katalogbild mit selektierten Bildern erstellen...
Voilá


----------



## Leola13 (1. Mai 2009)

Hai,

ich habe das anders verstanden. 

Gesucht wird ein Programm welches ein Bild auf x-Teile aufteilt.

Sinn und Zweck soll dann vermutlich sein, aus mehreren z.B. DIN A4 Blättern ein Poster zu bekommen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Maik (1. Mai 2009)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Gesucht wird ein Programm welches ein Bild auf x-Teile aufteilt.
> 
> Sinn und Zweck soll dann vermutlich sein, aus mehreren z.B. DIN A4 Blättern ein Poster zu bekommen.


... wie der berühmt-berüchtigte "BRAVO-Starschnitt" 

mfg Maik


----------



## akrite (1. Mai 2009)

... na dann nehmen wir doch RonyaSoft ProPoster 2.02.13.02 ! So teuer ist es dann wieder nicht gibt es in Deutsch, Türkisch und Holländisch auch als Trial


----------



## hefeweizen (1. Mai 2009)

Ich suche ein Programm wo man ein digitales Bild auf mehrere 10x15 bilder abspeichern kann.Ich will es nicht ausdrucken sondern zum entwickeln bringen. Deswegen muss ich sie ja wieder auf dem PC abspeichern können. 
Im endeffekt soll der poster effekt entstehen nur nicht ausgedruckt sondern entwickelt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Mai 2009)

Hmm, im Gimp koennte man sowas sicherlich scripten.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. Mai 2009)

Hi,da gibts auch noch diese Programme
Posteriza
Posterazor
Und es sind beide Kostenlos.

Viele Grüße


----------

